# One of mississippi map turtles!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

My other turtle was too hyper for the camera, they are a mated pair but with no eggs yet.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Aw, they're cute! I've always favored turtles, just don't have room for another tank. Do you have a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is your requested picture of the whole tank, the glass is dirty from the constant splashes they make and they constantly move around the gravel, filter, and heater, even though I put them back once a week when I do cleaning, made that Plexiglas ledge there on the left myself :


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

cool turtles!


----------

